# Looking for this rhinestone storage container



## PrzTees (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking for this stone storage container to store my stones/studs. Can someone help me find this. I like it because it has a scoop, different size boxes and a pair of tweezers all in one convenient container. I really like it and need it like yesterday. Please help!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I think this is the same one?

Large Bead Storage

I think I want it, too! lol


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Michael's has them in the section where they sell the loose beads and jewelery making supplies.

Katrina


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, Katrina! I'm headed over there right after lunch today.


----------



## PrzTees (Mar 12, 2008)

Michael's doesn't (at least in my area) have this particular box. Thanks anyway.


----------



## PrzTees (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Sandy, I'll order it from the link you sent. This box is more convenient for me.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

PrzTees said:


> Looking for this stone storage container to store my stones/studs. Can someone help me find this. I like it because it has a scoop, different size boxes and a pair of tweezers all in one convenient container. I really like it and need it like yesterday. Please help!



Here is the website that sells what you are looking for. Crystal Keeper - The Rhinestone Crystal Storage & Organizer


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

PrzTees said:


> Michael's doesn't (at least in my area) have this particular box. Thanks anyway.


Sorry to hear that as I went to Michael's today to return some paint supplies and they had 4 on the shelf. 

Katrina


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ours had it today.... and I bought it. Very cool... I love how there are so many different containers and I needed some long tweezers to use just for rhinestones. And the spoon will come in handy as well.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

How much is the storage container at Michael's? The site I found it on was $14.99 plus shipping. I personally use the 2-1/2" round clear stackable containers that screw together. Their great because they hardly take up any space and they hold quite a few rhinestones. Michael's also carries these in a 3 pack for around $3. I purchased a bunch of them at Target a few years back and got them 3 for $1.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

It was $11.95.


----------



## PrzTees (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your help. If you find any additional sites with this particular box please post it. I'm a beginner but I have a huge project coming up and need something like this to keep all my stones together. Lucky for those of you that got it at Michael's. I'll try maybe a Virginia Beach location to see if they have it. I was in Michael's closet to me Thursday and they didn't so I'll venture out further to see. Thanks again and hope to connect and get some tips on applying stones.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Hopefully, you'll find it there....


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Check your Sunday paper for a Michael's ad - they usually have a coupon for 40% or 50% off one item. With that much off you can buy 2 of the crystal keepers. 
I'm going to check JoAnn's Fabrics also just in case they have them (and use my 40% off coupon if they do).


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with Jane for the coupons. Joanne's always has great coupons.


----------



## PrzTees (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. I will get the paper early in the morning. Didn't think about JoAnn's....will check there too.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You can always shop online heres the link,,

www.michaels.com

and i dont know about all of you, but the pumpkin painted on one of the front pages of the online store, talked me right into putting rhinestones on my pumkins this year,, lol
Hope this helps
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great idea Sandy but just want to add to keep in mind that everything that is in the store is not always online. 
I was told this by the store Manager for my area as I was looking for an item I saw online that this particular store did not have and she told me that all items they carry are not online and all items are not carried in every store.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

great info Katrina,, Thanks
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

One thing I've noticed now that I have mine all set up and the little boxes labeled and filled... the little storage boxes seem to have 2 levels of close. When you first snap them to close, you often need to press down again and make sure it snaps again. Now, not all of them seem to do this, but at first, I didn't realize this and even though I had closed the little box, when I placed it back into the big container, the stones pushed just enough again the lid to pop it back open and... you guessed it... rhinestones started pouring out. This happened three times. So, while I love the size and configuration of this container, I wish it was a little easier to close the little boxes and feel that they are totally secure. When I take this to the next teaching retreat, I think I'll carry it on board the plane with me because I don't want it being shaken and tossed around in my checked luggage!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SandyMcC said:


> One thing I've noticed now that I have mine all set up and the little boxes labeled and filled... the little storage boxes seem to have 2 levels of close. When you first snap them to close, you often need to press down again and make sure it snaps again. Now, not all of them seem to do this, but at first, I didn't realize this and even though I had closed the little box, when I placed it back into the big container, the stones pushed just enough again the lid to pop it back open and... you guessed it... rhinestones started pouring out. This happened three times. So, while I love the size and configuration of this container, I wish it was a little easier to close the little boxes and feel that they are totally secure. When I take this to the next teaching retreat, I think I'll carry it on board the plane with me because I don't want it being shaken and tossed around in my checked luggage!


 
I couldn't find the same storage system but did find something from Craftmates that works very well. You can't really see it all that well on their website - Craft Mates - The Ultimate Organizers That Won't Accidentally Open!
but the locking part keeps the tops from popping open.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I couldn't find the same storage system but did find something from Craftmates that works very well. You can't really see it all that well on their website - Craft Mates - The Ultimate Organizers That Won't Accidentally Open!
> but the locking part keeps the tops from popping open.


Now, those work great! I've used them for years for my eyelets, brads, buttons, and other scrapbooking embellishments. They definitely work. And Joann's used to sell a felt case that would hold four of them and zip up. But then I ended up with so many containers that I just gave the bag to a friend and would just toss them into my big tote. 

The thing I love about the other container is that it's so compact and has a handle. Although the containers cannot quite hold 10 gross of SS16.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> I couldn't find the same storage system but did find something from Craftmates that works very well. You can't really see it all that well on their website - Craft Mates - The Ultimate Organizers That Won't Accidentally Open!
> but the locking part keeps the tops from popping open.


Thanks jane, those look Awesome , Great Find,
MMM


----------



## PrzTees (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys have provided me with great info. Thanks a million.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I too use the Round screw together containers and they are my favorite of the various storage containers I have as they take up the least amount of space. Walmart has them for 4 - 2 1/2" (holds 50 gross ss10's) for $3.47 or 8 - 2" for $1.96. They also have the Craft Mates Snap Lock storage which has 14 individual compartments-two rows of seven that snap tightly shut so no spillage for $3 but more awkward to work with and takes up more space overall. The rounds are great because you stack them by screwing them together, and you can unscrew the one in the middle if that is the one you need and pour into the tray.


----------

